# Asus Eee PC 1215N - SATA 6Gb/s??



## illousion (13. Februar 2012)

hallo erstmal 

ich habe vor mir ein Netbook zu kaufen, aber möchte es am liebsten auch mit einer SSD aufrüsten
geplant ist dieses Netbook: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Eee Family- ASUS Eee PC 1215N
ausführlicher Test hier: Test Asus Eee PC 1215N Netbook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

ich habe 2 Fragen:
kann die geplante SSD ihre volle Leistung entfalten (SATA 6Gb/s?)
und kann man den Ram auf 8Gb erweitern?

schon einmal danke für eure Antworten


----------



## doceddy (13. Februar 2012)

Google hat auf die Schnelle ergeben, dass nur SATA 3Gb unterstützt wird. Der Link zum Test zeigte, dass nur 4Gb Ram eingebaut werden können


----------



## Abductee (13. Februar 2012)

da steht doch dabei max. 4GB

die volle leistung kannst du auch mit einer SATA 3GB/s nicht entfalten.
wie willst du denn die kopierleistung bei nur einem sata gerät ausreizen?

du kannst aber ruhig eine sata 3 ssd kaufen, damit machst du nichts falsch und bist für die zukunft gerüstet.


----------



## illousion (13. Februar 2012)

doceddy schrieb:


> Google hat auf die Schnelle ergeben, dass nur SATA 3Gb unterstützt wird.


 
okay danke ich hab nach einer halbstündigen such nix gefunden ._. bin warscheinlich zu doof dafür 



Abductee schrieb:


> da steht doch dabei max. 4GB



ich habe beim googeln n haufen unterchiedliche informationen gefunden das hatte mich verwirrt...


Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2012)

Den Hauptvorteil einer SSD (schneller zugriff und schnelles Laden von kleinen Dateifetzen) hast Du auch mit SATA2, denn bei so was macht es dann nicht mehr merkbar irgendwas aus, ob es nun 500 oder "nur" 200 MB/s sind.


----------

